# busy in shop!



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I have been making boxes and baskets - still. All of these will go to special people.

I tried a slightly different design. I made 8-sided baskets with 1" wide pieces in the corners, but without splines. I like the way the grain pattern just flows on around the basket. I made several others. The box with candy with it I made for my wife for our anniversary. I generally make a couple baskets or boxes each day.

Malcolm / Kentucky / USA


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Malcolm.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Love the wood choices, Malcolm, and the work is top notch, as usual. Great job on these!

David


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I say this every time there are boxes posted.....I really need to make some boxes for my grand kids. They range from 8 to 16 and would enjoy their own home made boxes to store their small treasures. Where is that book........Great job as always Malcolm.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Malcolm, Do you use birdsmouth router bits for the corners on the baskets?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Malcolm, those are really nice. Filling the boxes with candy, chocolates, little treasures makes a great present for a kid or adult. I realy like the knobs for handles.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Beautiful pieces. I really like the basket design and the wood is just spectacular.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Always appreciate seeing your projects Malcolm. Well done!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful boxes as always and nice pictures to show them off.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Well done beautiful done


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

Very nice boxes. The design in pictures 3 and 4 can be easily morphed into a tissue box. For this application, there is no bottom and the top will have a slot to extract the tissue. I probably have made 6-8 of these tissue boxes. The joinery was typically different on each box. It was a good opportunity to experiment with joinery.


----------

